# Gell Battery



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I am in the throws of replacing my in house leisure batteries (lead acid) for Gel batteries and would welcome some advice as to the pro's and con's of this.
I have 2x80AH, one under drivers seat one under passenger seat, both 5 years old, and also 2x75 watt solar panels on the roof connected to charger .
Apart from the obvious advantages of gell (no gas exhaust, and sealed units) what if any are other advantages or disadvantages. Any advise will be greatly received.
Regards
whistlinggypsy


"The top rung of the ladder is the most dangerous"


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think the disadvantages of gel outweigh your perceived advantages. If you easily vent the flooded batteries to the outside, and don't capsize your motorhome, I can't see any advantage of gel:
http://www.sterling-power.com/htm/faqmain.htm
http://www.victronenergy.com/upload/documents/ElectricityonBoard_rev8_july2004.pdf

Dave


----------



## 93330 (May 1, 2005)

*Gel Battery*

Hi WG,

Have a look at the Elecsol Carbon Fibre Battery at http://www.elecsol.com/ ,
They are supposed to be good for starting (traction) and habitation use.

I have had one for 3 years now for habitation and regularly run it down to 10 to 11 volts, it always recovers. On solar power it tops 14.8 volts (charging via regulator at 0.4 amps when that voltage has been attained) and indicates a fully charged battery.

I have found that it will use around half a litre of distilled water every 12 months. The battery is more expensive at £85 (110 amp) than a Leisure battery, but it is warranted for five years.

Regards Terry


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave, thanks for the links and the one from sterling power gave me all the info I required to make my mind up on which to replace my old battery's with, a very informative link. Sorry other link will not open


Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Terry, I have 2 of those batteries fitted at the moment and both are a little over 5 years old and have given me excellant service like you point out, I was trying to find out if Gel batteries where better but after reading the link from Dave I am going to stick to my original make.

Regards

Bob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have heard of complaints about the lack of after sales service from Elecsol. It appears they can be responsive to dealers, but far less so to private customers. I think they are moving premises to the Wirral.

I have Elecsols myself, but will probably replace them with cheap and cheerful ones when the time comes.

Dave


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have a German van which, in common with many, came standard fitted with a gel battery located inside a front seat box. I live in hope of endless longevity but anticipate that I will eventually need to replace this battery as the years go by.

I have a question relating to lead acid batteries that I have not yet started to try and resolve for myself and it is this - How do you existing lead acid users with the battery located in the front seat boxes vent the battery to the exterior of the vehicle? 

Thanks,
Nobby


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

nobbythehobby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a German van which, in common with many, came standard fitted with a gel battery located inside a front seat box. I live in hope of endless longevity but anticipate that I will eventually need to replace this battery as the years go by.
> 
> ...


Hi Nobby,

I had two Elecsol 100 amp batteries fitted under the cab seats earlier this year.

They vent by tubes to the exterier through holes in the cab floor.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

By a plastic tube through a small hole.

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

nobbythehobby said:


> Hi,
> I have a question relating to lead acid batteries that I have not yet started to try and resolve for myself and it is this - How do you existing lead acid users with the battery located in the front seat boxes vent the battery to the exterior of the vehicle?
> Nobby


We used to have a Swift Royale 590 with the battery under the drivers seat.
When we came to remove the 85 amp/h we found that the battery was standing on the squashed vent tube which went through a hole n the floor.
Very effective, I don't think.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

> By a plastic tube through a small hole.


Thanks - had hoped for a little more by way of explanation!

Are there any pre-existing holes than can be utilised or have the MH converters or battery fitters (Don) had to drill through to achieve this? I'm always a little wary of drilling through a vehicle floor myself for obvious reasons.

Nobby


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Nobby wrote

Are there any pre-existing holes than can be utilised or have the MH converters or battery fitters (Don) had to drill through to achieve this? I'm always a little wary of drilling through a vehicle floor myself for obvious reasons.

Nobby,

In my case Dave Newell ( www.davenewell.co.uk ) the battery fitter had to drill holes in the cab floor, there was plenty of length on the pipe to go right through.

My elecsols need checking once a month so I'll be checking the vents then.

Don


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Don.

This is an issue that many owners of German vans may have to face as Gel batteries were (and probably still are?) fitted as original equipment by manufacturers over there.

Eventually, these gel batteries will expire and will need replacing. I doubt that too many owners will be happy about spending £200 or so on a replacement gel unit so will probably look to fitting a lead acid job. Attention will need to be paid to the venting issue as there are clear safety implications. 

Thanks again,

Nobby


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Also be aware that the charging characteristics of Gel and Lead/Acid batteries are different.

Accordingly, the charger fitted may well be aligned to the original fitment, and be less appropriate when the oppsite type is subsequently used as a replacement. (different voltages and cycles are used).

Many fitted chargers allow switching for the two types (my new 'van has an internal switch in the charger itself).

It is well worthwhile checking the instructions for the charger.


----------



## 91289 (May 1, 2005)

_"Eventually, these gel batteries will expire and will need replacing. I doubt that too many owners will be happy about spending £200 or so on a replacement gel unit so will probably look to fitting a lead acid job"_

I've got two to replace so that'll be nice come the time. Where they are fitted is not exactly easy to get a vent pipe in and frankly I wouldn't quite trust one anyway, they get blocked, fall off etc... Gel = no worries. I care little for the finer points of battery effeciency and the merits of one charger over another (Robinhood makes a good point in his post), life's too short. If they fitted Gel's in my van I'm assuming they fitted the correct charger and that the instructions about how I should look after them are correct and written from the perspective of getting best use. So come the time I'll swallow hard and stump up the dosh and worry not about whether I could've got an extra two years out of them if I'd changed them to bog standard 'Our Fred's original recipe lead plate batteries, nowt better'

:wink:


----------

